# HELP ME! Golf Bag Issues!



## TheHack (Jun 7, 2006)

I was wondering about my Ping golf bag, I'm playing tommorrow, and I just got this bag (Used), but I noticed when I reach in the outer pockets, there is a sticky residue on the inside. I don't know how to fix this, can someone tell me?


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

if its still their take a hot rag and scrubb really hard. or a brush with bristles.


----------

